# Mambi vs Scorch



## CedarCollie (May 8, 2020)

Location: Forest on Earth

The fighters in this round are two characters that fought before, Mambi, the chaotic portal cat and Scorch, the highly trained dragon!

Will Scorch take his first win, or will the chaotic cat take home another win? Let's find out!

Combatants... TO ARMS!


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2020)

<_the cat emerges from a shimmering hole and smiles_> Ok dragon...your move! <_he grins wickedly and extending his claws, prepares to cast a portal, sizing up his opponent. He eyes the waterfall in the distance in case of fire attack and assesses the armament and temperament of the dragon, his experience reminding him how dangerous they can be, despite his tricks.>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 8, 2020)

Scorch assumed a different fighting stance, both paws stooped low as he watched the feline. he had to assess him before blindly charging forth with an attack. He watched the wild, untamed nature that the feline demonstrated. Clearly he would need to be careful with this, and use his aces wisely. Scorch tested the waters first, breathing in deep and shooting a green fireball at the cat, watching to see what he'll do.


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2020)

<_seeing the slow fireball approach, his eyes glow and a shimmering portal appears in the path of the fireball, swallowing it. Seconds later, a green fireball crashes into your tail from another hole that appeared behind you as the cat giggles> 
_
A pretty tame start! <teehee> Let's play a little more!!! <_the cat arches his back and runs straight towards the dragon, diving at him with claws extended. As he flies through the air and you prepare for the frontal attack, he opens a portal at the last second and jumps through it...just as you instantly feel the cat landing on your head and holding on tightly, his tail blindfolding you. With the sound of laughter, the cat jumps off your head and falls into another portal, emerging several feet away with a grin as the portals close> 
_
Ooooo, this is good...you're as fun as the last play toy!!! <_the cat laughs as he digs his claws into the turf, ready for your counterattacks with glowing eyes, watching your every move...>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 8, 2020)

Scorch watched as the fireball disappeared, tilting his head a little as it seemingly vanished. "Hmm......," Scorch thought, yelping as the fireball hit his tail. "Eep!," the MoonFury yelped, patting the flames out. He watched the cat run headfirst for him, getting ready to counter, when all of the sudden, he felt the cat wrap around his head. "Aah?!?," Scorch yipped, looking around as he couldn't see anything. Getting his sight back, he eyed the cat which faced him, laughing like so. "Hmm.......alright, his style is impossible to read," Scorch concluded. He made a sign with his paws, stomped on the floor, and kicked up a large boulder. "Osu!," Scorch yelled, kicking the boulder away. "Neva!," the MoonFury said, slamming the ground as he charged to the feline, a plan in mind as he cocked back his left wing.


----------



## Mambi (May 9, 2020)

<_the cat smiles at the display of earth power_> Not too bad at all! I'm sure that would be a problem for some creatures! Bye bye! <_he watches the boulder and your approach with a wide smile, then forms a portal behind him and falls backwards with a wave, the portal closing behind him. Another portal opens behind you as the cat rolls out and lands on his feet laughing as you spin around to see emerge. Opening a smaller portal, the cat reaches in and his paw disappears, and you feel a tapping on your shoulder. Turning your head, you see the cat's paw waving playfully, retracting as you snap at it as the cat laughs more> 
_
You like rocks? Here, have a beach-full then! <_a portal opens above your head, and a torrent of warm tropical sand dumps onto you as the cat snickers. The dumping stops as the hole closes_> Oh I forgot, you're a dragon...would you prefer lava? <teehee>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 9, 2020)

Then, as Scorch was about to set his plan in  motion, he saw the feline disappear again, growling a little as he felt the tap on his shoulder. Snapping around, Scorch saw him, trying to grab at it, only to see it disappear. Sighing, he yelped as warm sand coated him. He braced for lava, but this was.......certainly a change. "Darn.....," Scorch muttered. With these portals serving as a distraction, the Dragon smiled and calmed down. Instead, he took a little energy from the Primal Rush, mixing it with a small amount of Rage of the Lunar Warrior. He was making a gamble, but if played his cards right, he could be fast enough to react in time, and catch him. Upon mixing both of the small portion of powers together, the Dragon glowed a mixture of Purple and Red, growling darkly as the sky turned odd colors. "Come on......come ooon....," Scorch muttered, his voice a little distorted as the ground began to shake. Maybe, he could pull off this two minute tranformation of power and speed.....


----------



## Mambi (May 9, 2020)

<_the cat looks around at the colours befuddled> _Ok this is new I give you that...let's see what it does! After a little more fun of course...you need to cool off a little! <_the cat giggles as a portal opens by your face and a lake suddenly opens up into your face like a fire hose. As you sputter and try and clear your vision, the cat suddenly launches himself at you, but as fast as he is your potions have taken effect and made you *far* faster. You expertly dodge his claw strikes, jump a low spin kick swipe to your legs, and catch the cat clean in the chest with a perfectly timed back strike. As he falls backwards hard, he quickly opens a portal and falls through it, barrelling into you suddenly from the left and knocking you over as you both fall and roll back to your feet. He looks at you and shakes his head, whiskers twitching> 
_
OOooooo, you got good, dragon!!! <_extends claws more_> This might take some doing...keep it up! I like the challenge...<_looks  around for a bee's nest to lock onto.._.>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 9, 2020)

Scorch had half charged his little test, pulling a move from a certain person as he looked up, the water flowing on his face. Sputtering, Scorch tried to regain his composure, seeing the cat come at him. He braced for it, but was surprised himself to see that he had reacted quick enough to counter and catch the cat. Performing his clean moves, he struck the feline in the chest, watching him fly back. What Scorch didn't expect was for the cat to come barreling down the sides, but the MoonFury recovered quickly. Scorch assumed a new position, crouching low as his claws gleamed in the watery residue. "Now.....we really get serious!," Scorch said, his hair turning red, as well as his pupil color as he let out a deafening roar, shaking the very trees. A fiery aura surrounded the dragon as he looked at the cat, shifting his stance as he got ready. "Come and try me," Scorch said, gesturing him forth.


----------



## Mambi (May 9, 2020)

<_the cat's eyes gleam as he grins at you_> Serious? I tried that once, didn't like it much! <giggle> but if you want something more serious, here...enjoy this little treat! I'll help you dry off, because I care!!!

_<the cat suddenly laughs and he dives back and ducks as a small portal opens in front of you. From the hole a sudden hellish wind and incredible heat emerges, blinding you and driving you back...even making your own dragon skin start to redden!!! The ground in front of the hole blackens and chars for dozens of feet all around, the raw primal heat boiling the water all around and killing all plants...as the cat suddenly closes the hole and the chaos stops instantly.> 

<he looks at you laying on the ground and chuckles> _The surface of the sun is looking quite pretty this morning, isn't it "Scorch"? <_he laughs maniacally as his eyes glow brighter_> Think a million degrees is serious enough, or maybe you would you like to see what the winds of Saturn feel like to cool of a little? <_he opens a portal and dives into it, falling to the ground behind you suddenly as you spin around_> I can keep this up all day...can you? <giggle>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 9, 2020)

Scorch yelped as he felt this radiating heat wear him down. His hair faded in color, reverting back to normal as he panted, laying there on the floor. It was indeed a whole lot more than he had ever taken before, but the MoonFury would be damned to call quits! Shaky, wincing in pain, Scorch slowly stood back up, shuddering as his reddened scales sizzled a little. "Y-you call that the sun?....," Scorch yelped as he spun around, getting dizzy rather fast. He rubbed his eyes, fully getting his sight back as he sat there, panting hard. "Alright.......," the dragon said. He sat down, crossing his legs as he started to meditate, but stopped. He had used the forbidden Arts that his master told him never to use. Scorch did what he promised he wouldn't do: go full power, and let out his other "him." Scorch stood back up, a maniacal look to him as his face split into a twisted smile. An ominous red aura flowed around him, his scales black and white, his eyes red, and his hair silver. A blade appeared at the end of his tail, and his fangs sharpened. "HAHAHA! Oh, what a lovely game we have going on here! Why didn't anyone invite......mE?," Scorch had said, smirking as he seemingly disappeared with the flow of the wind, his cackle echoing with the wind. 'Now we play cat.....yes.....play......,"


----------



## Mambi (May 10, 2020)

<_the cat gazes upon the transformed dragon with admiration...sensing the power emanating from him_._ His ability to withstand the sun itself impressed him, and his recovery threw the cat's usual overconfidence off for sure. Perhaps playing with *this *prey as much might not be as wise, but he could not help himself. Testing the new form, he opens a small portal and throws a pebble into it, watching it disintegrate against your aura field as you cackle. He jumps back and retracts his claws, knowing they won't be of any use in this case. He whispers to himself..._> Ok then, direct attack is a *definite *nope...and heat isn't going to cut it apparently if you can handle the sun...let's try something a little less subtle then!

<_the cat ducks down quickly again as a portal opens mere feet in front of your face and a freezing blizzard emerges, gale frigid gale force winds driving against your enhanced form as you brace yourself. The howling wind-driven ice and snow starts to batter against you as you hold firm...then suddenly the hole closes and the barrage ceases. You smile as you glare at the surprised cat, his voice trying unsuccessfully to project his usual levels of confidence> _

D-Dragon...I'm trying to keep things tame here, but remember I can portal to anywhere...that means I have a lot of nature at my disposal here! <smiles weakly> I really don't want to hurt you, but I can break out the big guns too, you know...<_giggles as ideas start to form and his confidence returns a little..._>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 10, 2020)

Scorch watched the winds as they blew hard in his face. "AH! Such flowing winds!," the DarkFury cackled, almost seeming to enjoy this as it closed soon. "Aw, halting the fun so soon?," Scorch, now going by Infernal, asked. He tilted his head in a crazed kind of way, smiling darkly at the cat. "Yes......your confidence might come back, and your portals are nothing to me.....," Infernal said darkly, gesturing the cat forth. "Come, hit me with the worst of it!," the Dragon yelled, opening his arms wide. "Let me see the real hell your portals can give me......"


----------



## Mambi (May 10, 2020)

<_the cat grins madly_> Ok then dragon, or whatever you are now, let's see if you can handle this trick!!! <_the cat's eyes glow, and a small fist-sized portal opens by your arm, an irresistible force pulling it in. Suddenly another portal appears to the other side, and you feel your other arm suddenly pulled into it. You stand helplessly with your arms out to their sides, trapped and feeling like they are ripping out of their sockets, as the surrounding air pools viciously into the holes like a vacuum, because it is. The cat smiles and winks> _

You're strong, you're tough, but *nothing* can resist the pull of the galactic black holes at the center of the Andromeda Galaxy!!! If I make those portals bigger, which one do you think will pull you in first? Or will they just rip you apart? <_you feel even your own strength useless to prevent the pull from ceasing, your claws almost ripping out of your paws as the immense pull holds you securely_> You have your power aura, I have the entire planet and cosmos at my disposal! <_laughs as you struggle as he decides how long to hold you for...watching you plot your next move_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 10, 2020)

The dragon cried out, yet smiled, amidst the threat of being ripped in half. "A-AAH! OOH, YOU ARE FUN!," Infernal yelled, cackling wickedly as his arms reached their breaking point, and they pulled free from the sockets. Now his arms were broken, but he seemed to smile more, glaring at the cat with a nod of his head. "Come on! Where's the fun in ripping live prey in half?," Infernal said, wanting this to go on more."Sure, I can't break out, but it would be a whole lot more fun with now only my LEGS!," The DarkFury yelled, laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## Mambi (May 10, 2020)

<_the cat smiles in admiration of the sheer determination and resiliency of the dragon before him. Realizing the futility of keeping him in place as he still could not approach  to attack and his portals were occupied holding the dragon, he had reached a stalemate with this tactic and closes the portals, the dragon's mangled reddened arms dangling uselessly to his side.> 
_
O-ok then..*.new plan*!_ <quickly he opens another portal directly behind the dragon pinning him in place with the same pull and ferocious winds, as another portal opens directly in front of him. Seconds later you hear a loud horn as a freight train slams directly into you full force...burying you in a cloud of dust and debris as the portals close again. Before you can recover, a portal opens above your head, and you scream as you see the nose of a 747 plane approaching your nose at full speed, just before the impact sends you reeling. The cat waits patiently with a smile as the dust clears, cautiously staying clear and forming a portal ready to dive into for escape, honestly uncertain what he will find waiting for him after your previous displays of power...>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 10, 2020)

The Dragon smiled as his limp, useless arms dangled to his sides. He seemed a tad bit disappointed that the portals had gone, but all his attention was focused on the cat. "Well? Show me a good time, I've been locked in that body for years!," Infernal yelled, swaying his broken limbs around. Then, he felt the winds appear again, cackling as it seemed to tickle a little. His ear twitching, he heard the horn sound behind him. "Ooh, that must be my ride!," the dragon exclaimed, yelling as he was ran over by the train. After he laid there for a second, he heard the plane roar from above him. "And that must be my FLIGHT!," Infernal cackled, screeching as the impact came full force. After the dual impact, he laid there for some time, panting a little. "D-DAMN! You brought my whole trip!," the dragon muttered face-down, shaking as several bones cracked back to place. He barely sat back up, looking at the cat. "Fine, I was teasing you before, but now.....I'll have real fun!," Infernal said, letting out a bone-chilling roar as he fell to the floor, shuddering slightly as his body began to smoke.


----------



## Mambi (May 10, 2020)

<_the cat shudders as he sees that you are effectively unharmed. He puts his paws to his ears as your deafening roar pains his head momentarily. Seeing his power, he contemplates his options...he did not wish to kill the dragon as he was not a true enemy. He felt slightly bad as he did not even truly wish to break his arms in his earlier trapping, but he knew a good healer either way. As the pain in his head subsides, he stands up and watches your body charge in power in awe and wonder, escape portal at the ready. The cat assesses your need to breathe, and seeing the fire discounts your need for oxygen totally.>

<He sits down and stares at the dragon, assessing his dwindling options.  He threw all the elements both alchematic and natural at him to no effect. He *might *get lucky and be able to exile the dragon to far space or into the heart of a star supernova, but that was not his desire at all. Any further escalation of impact-able objects would probably destroy the landscape or possibly this world, and that was unacceptable for a simple sparring match! The chances of portaling them both to a safer location was also out of the question as the dragon was too powerful to approach and seemed too well rooted to be able to knock into a portal that large. At the same time the dragon was clearly no threat to him either...he could leap to safety in a heartbeat, disappearing in a shimmering portal as the dragon rages in impotent fury at nothingness. Realizing a true stalemate has been reached, the cat raises his paws and announces loudly> 
_
*Host *@Gato , I announce...*I yield*! <_he looks at the dragon with admiration and respect_> I cannot *defeat *this dragon...all I can do is *kill *him...and *that *no longer holds any interest. <_bows deeply and smiles_>

...<_he winks at the dragon_> However my friend, if you still want to continue to test your endurance, I can always keep throwing things at you!!! <_the cat laughs as a portal opens before him and you smell volcanic gases emerging from it..._>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 10, 2020)

The DarkFury had looked up, laughing as the red in his eyes slowly faded, the unnatural energy that was there slowly fading away. "Dem'e asta lav'ou.....," the odd being muttered, giving a maniacal, yet friendly wink to the feline, if such a thing was possible. The DarkFury reverted back to a MoonFury, and Scorch squeaked in agony as he laid there. "WHAT THE.....MY ARMS!?!," Scorch yelped, laying there as he sat up. "What the heck did Infernal do while I was out?......," Scorch asked nothing and nobody, shrugging. "Did he win?....."


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2020)

<_the cat smiles and approaches you slowly, opening a portal and pulling out a small vial before it closes and handing it to you_> Here, this will help your arms in about an hour. 

So you don't recall things when in your other form? <_tilt's head inquisitively_> Ok I'll summarize for you; I'm not sure "win" is the right term, but your "Infernal" was very impressive in their ability to endure punishment and was effectively attack-proof, <_blushes deeply>_ though I am accidentally responsible for your arms...I underestimated him, you, <shrug> whatever! The only options left would have destroyed everything or killed you or exiled you, so I forfeited the match...you were too good to defeat. Nicely done! <_hugs you closely_>

<_the cat opens a portal and looks at you with his soft glowing eyes_> Anywhere you need to go before I return to the fight lobby?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Scorch looked up to the cat, tilting his head a bit. "Oh.....whoops. I accidentally used that form....," Scorch said, looking away. He had remembered that his master had said that once the power was used once, he'll come back again, hungry for another battle. Nevertheless, Scorch listened as the cat told him what happened, and what led to where, and how his arms became like this. "I see.....I blame myself. You are fine," the MoonFury said, wagging his tail a little. "I wouldn't say i was too good, merely he was. After all, he is an entity of unknown origins...," Scorch said, smiling at the feline. He thought for a minute, and said," Could you take me to the fighter lobby with you? I have a friend whom I'll swap out with since now I'll need some time to recover," the dragon said, smiling softly.


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2020)

<_the cat laughs and puts his tail across your shoulders_> Oh I see, that's how that works. Your ARE an interesting dragon, aren'tcha? <_he beckons towards the portal_> Just walk in...you won't even notice anything. <_with the cat by your side, you enter the portal and the moment your head enters the hole, you find yourself looking around at the lobby. One more step and you are in front of a shimmering hole surrounded by other creatures as the portal closes> 
_
I'm going to grab a snack again, that was a good sparring! <_laughs and hugs you carefully as to not hurt your arms_> Drink the vial, wait a bit and you should be ok...please keep in touch!!! <_the cat smiles and saunters over to the table of food, still not actually certain if it is for public munching or not>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Scorch smiles and laughs a little with the cat. This feline must've been a good foe if Infernal didn't go for the kill so soon, Scorch though, smiling as he walked through the portal. He looked around at the lobby, actually kind of relieved that it didn't take him to some galaxy of untold measures. He did his best to hug the cat, but mainly used his wings since his arms were out of the question. Nodding, Scorch smiled at the cat happily. "Thanks again pal! I'll be sure to keep in touch!," Scorch said, walking off to see where his friend went to trade places whilst he recovers.


----------

